# Get out and vote today!



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2010)

Go exercise your civic duty!  enough said!  :flag: :flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 2, 2010)

Done! Voted before 7AM. Wish I could vote in VT too.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 2, 2010)

Voting is so last week...

Absentee ballot before I left for FL.

-w


----------



## mondeo (Nov 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Go exercise your civic duty! enough said! :flag: :flag: :flag: :flag:


 It's a right, not a duty. Being informed if you choose to vote is your duty.


----------



## hammer (Nov 2, 2010)

My 18YO son votes for the first time today.  Hopefully he will understand what's on the ballot...

I look at it this way...if I don't vote I don't have the right to complain.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 2, 2010)

Us new Yawkas get to try out these new machines...  Prolly be massive lines


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 2, 2010)

Will vote even thought this year the candidates in both parties in MOST instances  are real bottom feeders in our state------  god - awful .   Both the Donkey and the Elephant in NYS are EPIC failures .

Frankly its like choosing between Dumb  n' Dumber , absolutely the worst slate i've seen in in my life . Where in hell are the GOOD people ??


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't trust/ agree with/ like/ respect/ want to be represented by/ believe in/ want to be associated with/ want to do anything other than kidney punch any of them.


----------



## billski (Nov 2, 2010)

Been there, done that.  7AM.

What still befuddles me is that in my town of 30,000, I have never once been asked for positive ID.  I could probably walk in and vote for my neighbor.  All I need to know is street address and name.  Easy as can be.


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Us new Yawkas get to try out these new machines...  Prolly be massive lines



those new machines showed up this morning at our town hall in Hunter..  I walked in at 730 and they said they weren't ready yet..  not happy...  Came back a bit later and they were just finishing getting the scanner going..

I reported the issue..  Not cool..


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 2, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Will vote even thought this year the candidates in both parties in MOST instances  are real bottom feeders in our state------  god - awful .   Both the Donkey and the Elephant in NYS are EPIC failures .
> 
> Frankly its like choosing between Dumb  n' Dumber , absolutely the worst slate i've seen in in my life . Where in hell are the GOOD people ??



This...at least the "Ex-Whore" is upfront about things:wink:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 2, 2010)

done.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 2, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> This...at least the "Ex-Whore" is upfront about things:wink:



 Yeah seriously "up front " !!      Moreover  she HAS experience managing whores which might suit her well in  NYS Legislature .   And for certain she would re-structure a "top- heavy" out of control government


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 2, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah seriously "up front " !!      Moreover  she HAS experience managing whores which might suit her well in  NYS Legislature .   And for certain she would re-structure a "top- heavy" out of control government



top heavy---I LOL'd for sure---good one Warp


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 2, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> top heavy---I LOL'd for sure---good one Warp



Thank you my good man -- I try to do my part 

When u guys headin 2 camp?


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 2, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thank you my good man -- I try to do my part
> 
> When u guys headin 2 camp?



I'll be there the week of T-day----maybe I'll even take my gun :wink:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2010)

voted as well.  Not all that excited about the NH political scene, but still always vote.

I'm happy it's over with and hopefully the phone stops ringing.  You know, figures when they put together the Do Not Call list that the Senate would make politicians excempt from the rules.  So annoying.  I hear your ads on the radio, the internet, I see your signs littering the roads, every other TV commercial.......do you really need to call me during Sunday football or at night when having dinner with my wife?  What you'll accomplish is most likely pissing me off and losing my vote for you.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 2, 2010)

hammer said:


> I look at it this way...if I don't vote I don't have the right to complain.


I call BS on that logic. I don't vote because my vote doesn't matter. By extension, I don't have the right to think my complaints will actually do anything. Which I don't. But I still reserve the right to uselessly complain.

And here comes the hate...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I call BS on that logic. I don't vote because my vote doesn't matter. By extension, I don't have the right to think my complaints will actually do anything. Which I don't. But I still reserve the right to uselessly complain.
> 
> And here comes the hate...



Frankly in this election, with how close so many races are likely to be, your vote may actually matter.


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I call BS on that logic. I don't vote because my vote doesn't matter. By extension, I don't have the right to think my complaints will actually do anything. Which I don't. But I still reserve the right to uselessly complain.
> 
> And here comes the hate...



Im trying to talk GSS into voting on FB right now...  haha...  I think I got him - telling him he may meet some lose liberal hippy chicks...

One is a lonely number - but it adds up...  Some people are depending on you not voting..


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 2, 2010)

Voted about an hour ago, no wait, no issues.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Frankly in this election, with how close so many races are likely to be, your vote may actually matter.


I'm not informed enough in the local elections to make an intelligent choice. State and federal, not a chance of a single vote making a difference. Plus it's CT, the Dems have already won.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> Im trying to talk GSS into voting on FB right now...  haha...  I think I got him - telling him he may meet some lose liberal hippy chicks...
> 
> One is a lonely number - but it adds up...  Some people are depending on you not voting..



free GSS...1 vote!!!!


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> free GSS...1 vote!!!!



He's voting...  A friend of his tried to talk him out of it..


----------



## Glenn (Nov 2, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'm not informed enough in the local elections to make an intelligent choice. State and federal, not a chance of a single vote making a difference. Plus it's CT, the Dems have already won.



I vote so I can complain. 

And to tie back to my other thread. Interweb radio is a Godsend during election season. I'll gladly take the once every 2 hours commercial for some app vs. some lame group telling me so and so once farted on a baby instead of kissing it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 2, 2010)

Just Did the Deed -- Held my nose and voted


----------



## bigbog (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like I might have some politics on the tube tonight @work....although I guess they won't be carrying on a recount at night...right after the election...LOL.


----------



## hammer (Nov 2, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just Did the Deed -- Held my nose and voted


Makes you wish that there was a "none of the above" option on a ballot?

I've been one to leave some elections blank if I don't know/care about the candidates running.  I realize that this can be interpreted as not voting but to me abstaining in this way sends a message...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 2, 2010)

hammer said:


> Makes you wish that there was a "none of the above" option on a ballot?
> 
> I've been one to leave some elections blank if I don't know/care about the candidates running.  I realize that this can be interpreted as not voting but to me abstaining in this way sends a message...



I  saw a TV story this am that a couple of states actually have this on their ballots .


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2010)

hammer said:


> Makes you wish that there was a "none of the above" option on a ballot?





Warp Daddy said:


> I  saw a TV story this am that a couple of states actually have this on their ballots .



I'd be all over that option!


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> I  saw a TV story this am that a couple of states actually have this on their ballots .



More often then not - it still helps someone get elected..


----------



## HD333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Just voted. No lines no issues, I always find it funny how no ID is required just a street address.

For the  races I had no opinion on I wrote in my kids names.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Just voted. No lines no issues, I always find it funny how no ID is required just a street address.
> 
> For the  races I had no opinion on I wrote in my kids names.



In my town in CT, they atleast checked my ID (for the street address) at the 1st place I checked in, and then the person next to them crossed my name off my town's master voting list after that.


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> In my town in CT, they atleast checked my ID (for the street address) at the 1st place I checked in, and then the person next to them crossed my name off my town's master voting list after that.



In my town - they blew the dust of the Democrat book and gave me a snide look... haha...

I know the people that run the Village Hall - so they never check my ID...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> In my town - they blew the dust of the Democrat book and gave me a snide look... haha...
> 
> I know the people that run the Village Hall - so they never check my ID...



Book ? Book ?  Hell u guys in the Cats are really advanced  !!

Up here we got Stone Tablets  they make a Mark next to your mark      and they let Ole Blue the huntin n' fishin hound sniff yer leg -- that's R  ID system


----------



## billski (Nov 2, 2010)

I wrote in my wife's dog for State Auditor.  The mutt wants to flush out all the stinky socks and dog food payola in state government.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2010)

mondeo said:


> It's a right, not a duty. Being informed if you choose to vote is your duty.



This.

Which would you prefer?

A)Realizing that you have no idea what the candidates actually stand for, or that none of the options are any better than the rest, and deciding to abstain from voting -or-
B)Voting based solely on what TV/Radio commercials pissed you off the most -or-
C)Blindly voting based political party affiliation, without really knowing who you're voting for?

Personally I think encouraging people to vote just for the sake of voting is a bad idea.  If they don't know who's who by this point there isn't much point of voting, and if they do know who's who and what's what then chances are that they are already planning on voting.

I didn't vote today because I think they're all a bunch of idiots and I refuse to vote for the person who simply sucks the least.  If we had the option of "None of the above" on our ballots I would have gone and voted for that.  In the absence of that option I'm voicing my opinion by not voting.

I'm sure the majority here will disagree with me, but tough crap.


----------



## darent (Nov 2, 2010)

voted this morning in mass, was surprised by some names on the ballot that I never heard of, how do you get elected if you don't get your name out there. then this keating guy had only attack ads, never heard him mention what he stood for or his plan  if he was elected, a real mud slinger in this state!!


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> This.
> 
> Which would you prefer?
> 
> ...



D) Do some homework and try to understand their platform and past records. Find the people that support issues that affect you directly.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> D) Do some homework and try to understand their platform and past records. Find the people that support issues that affect you directly.



It's a little late to do that on election day, don't you think.  That's my point, encouraging people to vote blindly on election day just for the sake of voting isn't a good idea.


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It's a little late to do that on election day, don't you think.  That's my point, encouraging people to vote blindly on election day just for the sake of voting isn't a good idea.



Maybe so - maybe not..  If you believe in the party platform that a person is associated with then you can decide based on that.  For instance - you support capital punishment - so you wouldn't vote for a judge that is a Democrat.   Or you like the health care plan passed last year - so you vote don't vote for a Republican Congressman who would repeal it.

I personally think it's sad that (for whatever reason) people can't or won't take the time to just try to understand who's running - especially when it comes to local elections...  It's important.

Sorry for the rant...


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It's a little late to do that on election day, don't you think.  That's my point, encouraging people to vote blindly on election day just for the sake of voting isn't a good idea.




It took me 45 minutes today to figure out who was best for me.  Never crammed for a test?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> If you believe in the party platform



Nope, I don't.  My views don't align with either of the two major parties.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> It took me 45 minutes today to figure out who was best for me.  Never crammed for a test?



Cramming for election day is only marginally better than randomly voting IMHO.  It's pretty hard to gather all the pertinent information about a candidate in 45 minutes the day of the election.  IMHO.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Cramming for election day is only marginally better than randomly voting IMHO.  It's pretty hard to gather all the pertinent information about a candidate in 45 minutes the day of the election.  IMHO.



I'd prefer Brian not vote too. 

It's really not that hard to figure out what most of the candidates stand for. And which ones are just insane. If you can't do that. Then I'm fine with you not voting. Just don't complain when your rep/senator/alderman or whatever screws you.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2010)

It's my right to complain.  It's also my right not believe one word that comes out of a politician's mouth, so no it's not necessarily easy to figure out what they stand for.  It's easy to figure out what they think of the other opponent based on the relentless stupid political ads, which is the exposure that most people have to politicians.  And all that crap doesn't really mean a damn thing.

I know enough to know that I don't want anyone from either of the two parties in office representing me, and we all no that voting independent is like throwing your vote away, so I chose not to vote.  Deal with it.

What I don't understand is why people get so worked up about everyone else voting.  They voted (presumably) and did their part, what difference does it make to them if someone else didn't vote?  For all you know the person they're encouraging to vote will be the deciding vote that elects the candidate that they absolutely didn't want to win.  Then what did it gain them?  Why do they need to try to belittle others who didn't vote?  It's all pretty stupid and childish if you ask me.

Like I said, my abstaining is essentially my vote.  If you all think that makes me a bad person then so be it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> voted as well.  Not all that excited about the NH political scene, but still always vote.
> 
> I'm happy it's over with and hopefully the phone stops ringing.  You know, figures when they put together the Do Not Call list that the Senate would make politicians excempt from the rules.  So annoying.  I hear your ads on the radio, the internet, I see your signs littering the roads, every other TV commercial.......do you really need to call me during Sunday football or at night when having dinner with my wife?  What you'll accomplish is most likely pissing me off and losing my vote for you.



3 freakin' calls tonight :uzi:

I swear, if some halfwit like Lindsay Lohan ran for office and her only platform was the complete elimination of unsolicited contacts, she'd get my vote.

I don't want your phone calls, junk mail, junk email, door to door pitch at my home, ever.  Don't care who you are or what the cause, don't contact me, I'll contact you.  You could be the best charitable organization in the world, a remarkable political candidate, a local business person with a service I might desire.......leave me the eff alone at home.  :flame:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> Maybe so - maybe not..



Was it for this my life I sought? maybe so, maybe not

Control for smilers can't be bought. maybe so, maybe no

The solar garlic starts to rot. maybe so, mabye not

Was it for this my life I sought? Maybe so and maybe not

:beer:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It's my right to complain.  It's also my right not believe one word that comes out of a politician's mouth, so no it's not necessarily easy to figure out what they stand for.  It's easy to figure out what they think of the other opponent based on the relentless stupid political ads, which is the exposure that most people have to politicians.  And all that crap doesn't really mean a damn thing.
> 
> I know enough to know that I don't want anyone from either of the two parties in office representing me, and we all no that voting independent is like throwing your vote away, so I chose not to vote.  Deal with it.
> 
> ...



Spoken like a true anarchist.


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Was it for this my life I sought? maybe so, maybe not
> 
> Control for smilers can't be bought. maybe so, maybe no
> 
> ...



Still reeling from the halloween show...  Can't seem to get Phish lyrics out of my head...
Some Iphone vid...
http://vimeo.com/16405292

On topic I did stop by the Headcount booth...  Waved some kids in...


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Spoken like a true anarchist.



I guess thats better then a nihilist..  

"No, Donny - these men are nihilists, there's nothing to be afraid of...."


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> 3 freakin' calls tonight :uzi:



I made some calls tonight...  sorry...    People were really nice - everyone had already voted..


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Spoken like a true anarchist.



Oh no some stranger on the internet thinks he's better than me because I have different views than him!!! 

Give me a break.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> I guess thats better then a nihilist..
> 
> "No, Donny - these men are nihilists, there's nothing to be afraid of...."



That is until you wind up with a marmet in your bathtub.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> Still reeling from the halloween show...  Can't seem to get Phish lyrics out of my head...
> Some Iphone vid...
> http://vimeo.com/16405292
> 
> On topic I did stop by the Headcount booth...  Waved some kids in...



it sounded great

I was so bummed when my 'inside guy' called me Friday afternoon and let me know Waiting for Columbus was confirmed.   I'm a huge Little Feat fan

I had dozens of friends going that I wanted to call and let know the sickness they were in for, but let them enjoy the surprise instead. 

glad you had a blast

I was fortunate to be at the first Halloween show in 94.  Hope to experience the madness again someday.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> 3 freakin' calls tonight :uzi:
> 
> I swear, if some halfwit like Lindsay Lohan ran for office and her only platform was the complete elimination of unsolicited contacts, she'd get my vote.
> 
> I don't want your phone calls, junk mail, junk email, door to door pitch at my home, ever.  Don't care who you are or what the cause, don't contact me, I'll contact you.  You could be the best charitable organization in the world, a remarkable political candidate, a local business person with a service I might desire.......leave me the eff alone at home.  :flame:



A definite upside to getting rid of our land line, no political calls this year! :beer:


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Oh no some stranger on the internet thinks he's better than me because I have different views than him!!!
> 
> Give me a break.



Oh come on - he was kidding..  I think..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Oh no some stranger on the internet thinks he's better than me because I have different views than him!!!
> 
> Give me a break.



Not quite sure how you get from me interpreting your disdain of all things political as anarchy to thinking I'm better than you. 

Ok-break granted.


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Not quite sure how you get from me interpreting your disdain of all things political as anarchy to thinking I'm better than you.
> 
> Ok-break granted.



Actually... He may've been referring to me...   At least I talked GSS into voting today..  So it cancels out..  Kinda scary when you think about it. Replaced B's vote with GSS's...


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> A definite upside to getting rid of our land line, no political calls this year! :beer:



I only called registered people in my party who've already left a number on a web site via donation etc...   they were all cool..  I wouldn't call someone cold...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> Actually... He may've been referring to me...





dmc said:


> I only called registered people in my party who've already left a number on a web site via donation etc...   they were all cool..  I wouldn't call someone cold...



Nope, I wasn't referring to you.


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Nope, I wasn't referring to you.



I knew - thats why I put the smily..


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 2, 2010)

handshakes go a long way.  I voted for Helen Voutsinas for district court today.  Why?  Because she stood outside one morning at Merrick LIRR station at 6 AM shaking hands with everyone who went up those stairs.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> I only called registered people in my party who've already left a number on a web site via donation etc...   they were all cool..  I wouldn't call someone cold...



see......I don't think because you're registered to a particular party means, "sure call me at 8PM interupting my dinner with my wife after a 12 hour day, just to make sure I voted"   and that's exactly why I was called. 

where's the respect for personal privacy gone???

I just feel that unless you specifically request contact from ANY organization by means of email, snail mail, phone call, door to door........then you should be left alone.   Anything short of that is borderline harrassment


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> see......I don't think because you're registered to a particular party means, "sure call me at 8PM interupting my dinner with my wife after a 12 hour day, just to make sure I voted"   and that's exactly why I was called.
> 
> where's the respect for personal privacy gone???
> 
> I just feel that unless you specifically request contact from ANY organization by means of email, snail mail, phone call, door to door........then you should be left alone.   Anything short of that is borderline harrassment



Yeah but if you give campaign $ and leave your number your fair game...   And probably involved enough to deal with a call on election night.


----------



## severine (Nov 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> Yeah but if you give campaign $ and leave your number your fair game...   And probably involved enough to deal with a call on election night.



If you gave campaign $, wouldn't you also likely have made sure you voted without the reminder call...?


----------



## snoseek (Nov 2, 2010)

Voted via colorado absentee ballot.

What I really want to know is if prop 19 will pass in California!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> Yeah but if you give campaign $ and leave your number your fair game...   And probably involved enough to deal with a call on election night.



I want an opt out box.  I'll donate where and when I choose to.  I do not want solicitation of any kind.  It is without question infringing on my personal privacy.  

I should be able to choose my level of involvement, not be coerced into participating at times I choose not to.

8PM at night? leave me alone sir


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2010)

severine said:


> If you gave campaign $, wouldn't you also likely have made sure you voted without the reminder call...?



It depends on just how you gave that campaign $$.  If you wrote a direct check to a candidate, then presumably you'd be voting (and for that candidate) without a reminder call for sure.

If you gave $$ to a Political Action Committee(PAC) or some other body that gives $$ to candidates, then technically you've given $$ to that candidate (in some cases with PAC's maybe even both candiadtes in a race - sounds weird I know, but it happens with business related PAC's especially in close races more than you'd think) then maybe the reminder call is needed.

Heck this year, especially if you're a union member, your dues have helped fund lots of candidates, even if you weren't aware of it.


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I want an opt out box.  I'll donate where and when I choose to.  I do not want solicitation of any kind.  It is without question infringing on my personal privacy.
> 
> I should be able to choose my level of involvement, not be coerced into participating at times I choose not to.
> 
> 8PM at night? leave me alone sir



Glad you # didn't end up on the website list.  

I'm just speaking for the calls I made.. Which were current supporters and all local calls.  As I said - they were all cool.  

We weren't calling for money - we were just making sure everyone went out and voted.  And if they knew where to go vote..   

It's over now...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> It's over now...



I figure now that the Washington folks will take a couple o weeks off, and then BAM! Let the 2012 games begin :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> It depends on just how you gave that campaign $$.  If you wrote a direct check to a candidate, then presumably you'd be voting (and for that candidate) without a reminder call for sure.
> 
> If you gave $$ to a Political Action Committee(PAC) or some other body that gives $$ to candidates, then technically you've given $$ to that candidate (in some cases with PAC's maybe even both candiadtes in a race - sounds weird I know, but it happens with business related PAC's especially in close races more than you'd think) then maybe the reminder call is needed.
> 
> Heck this year, especially if you're a union member, your dues have helped fund lots of candidates, even if you weren't aware of it.



Makes sense. I was calling for a candidate using a donar list.   Not actually my representative but someone I kinda know.  I haven't really gotten any calls - I give directly to candidates I endorse.  My girl is in a union she's gotten a bunch of calls


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I figure now that the Washington folks will take a couple o weeks off, and then BAM! Let the 2012 games begin :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:



2012 is going to make DHS explode...


----------



## Geoff (Nov 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> see......I don't think because you're registered to a particular party means, "sure call me at 8PM interupting my dinner with my wife after a 12 hour day, just to make sure I voted"   and that's exactly why I was called.
> 
> where's the respect for personal privacy gone???
> 
> I just feel that unless you specifically request contact from ANY organization by means of email, snail mail, phone call, door to door........then you should be left alone.   Anything short of that is borderline harrassment



I finally was able to plug my phone back in today.   I was getting 4 or 5 calls per hour and finally gave up last Friday and unplugged it.   When I tried to make business calls yesterday, I hit network congestion that usually only happens during American Idol voting.   WTF!   There were so many computer dialed calls that it killed the phone network.

I also had a half-dozen knocks on my door from campaign workers.   I have a bronze salute cannon used for yacht racing next to my  front door.   I felt like discharging it every time some tool knocked on my door.  10 gauge blanks would discourage the campaign workers.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Voted via colorado absentee ballot.
> 
> What I really want to know is if prop 19 will pass in California!



failed

stoners forgot to show up to the polls


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Voted via colorado absentee ballot.
> 
> What I really want to know is if prop 19 will pass in California!





deadheadskier said:


> failed
> 
> stoners forgot to show up to the polls



What a greedy selfish state.  Failed by just over 500,000 votes.  So many lies were spread around by the current medical dispensaries, illegal growers and dealers, and law enforcement, I guess I really shouldn't be surprised.  

So much for my planning a Tahoe trip this season.:sad:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 3, 2010)

apparently Bridgeport CT is the new Florida. reportedly they only had 20,000 ballots in the city for 60,000 registered voters and they ran out of ballots due to good turnout.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2010)

One word>>>> Boo Yeah!!!!.  Sorry two words


----------



## darent (Nov 3, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> What a greedy selfish state.  Failed by just over 500,000 votes.  So many lies were spread around by the current medical dispensaries, illegal growers and dealers, and law enforcement, I guess I really shouldn't be surprised.
> 
> So much for my planning a Tahoe trip this season.:sad:



go fiqure that it couldn't pass in potafornia, then they elect moonbeam as gov !!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2010)

darent said:


> go fiqure that it couldn't pass in potafornia, then they elect moonbeam as gov !!


I'm rooting for the green mountain state anyways


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm rooting for the green mountain state anyways



they won't be the first.  too much of a 'nanny' state.   

I think more states need to come online with the medicinal before legalization happens.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> they won't be the first.  too much of a 'nanny' state.
> 
> I think more states need to come online with the medicinal before legalization happens.


But see, that creates a "legal for some" sub-division.  If there's a lesson learned from yesterday's voting, it's that once the medical community gets theirs, many of them become interested in protecting what they have versus expanding to others.

All that being said, if Jersey's program was actually off the ground,  and I could find a way to qualify, I'd do it and keep my mouth shut  about it.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 3, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> But see, that creates a "legal for some" sub-division.  If there's a lesson learned from yesterday's voting, it's that once the medical community gets theirs, many of them become interested in protecting what they have versus expanding to others.
> 
> All that being said, if Jersey's program was actually off the ground,  and I could find a way to qualify, I'd do it and keep my mouth shut  about it.



What's the word on Jersey? I think Maine is going to medicinal or at least I heard.

I was really hoping California would pass, I'm pretty sure it will in the next five or so years. I can only imagine the scare tactics the other side used on this one.....


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> apparently Bridgeport CT is the new Florida. reportedly they only had 20,000 ballots in the city for 60,000 registered voters and they ran out of ballots due to good turnout.



And we still don't know who won the ellection. What a joke.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> And we still don't know who won the ellection. What a joke.



And who knows when we will??  As of this AM, the 4 vote counts that are out so far, have Foley winning in 2 of them and Malloy in the other 2 

I think the only thing that's a certain as a result of this election in CT, is that once they get back into legislative session, they'll pass a law that says that each town has to have enough ballots on hand, the day of the election, for if not all that town/cities registered voters, then atleast 80%+ of them!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2010)

snoseek said:


> What's the word on Jersey? I think Maine is going to medicinal or at least I heard.
> 
> I was really hoping California would pass, I'm pretty sure it will in the next five or so years. I can only imagine the scare tactics the other side used on this one.....


The law was passed, but our governor is using every lame excuse under the sun to hold it up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 4, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> The law was passed, but our governor is using every lame excuse under the sun to hold it up.



that's what happened in NH.  Senate and House passed it.  Gov Lynch vetoed it


----------



## WakeboardMom (Nov 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> apparently Bridgeport CT is the new Florida. reportedly they only had 20,000 ballots in the city for 60,000 registered voters and they ran out of ballots due to good turnout.



That happened in my town last March.  They made photocopies; problem solved.  Sad to say, we still color circles to cast our vote.


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> That happened in my town last March.  They made photocopies; problem solved.  Sad to say, we still color circles to cast our vote.



We "upgraded" to coloring in circles a couple years ago. I prefer the levers--easier to keep the kids in check while voting.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> And who knows when we will??  As of this AM, the 4 vote counts that are out so far, have Foley winning in 2 of them and Malloy in the other 2
> 
> I think the only thing that's a certain as a result of this election in CT, is that once they get back into legislative session, they'll pass a law that says that each town has to have enough ballots on hand, the day of the election, for if not all that town/cities registered voters, then atleast 80%+ of them!



This will take awhile to shake out. And the big irony here was all that money we spent on upgrading machines...was to prevent this from happening. A lot of good that did!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> That happened in my town last March.  They made photocopies; problem solved.  Sad to say, we still color circles to cast our vote.





severine said:


> We "upgraded" to coloring in circles a couple years ago. I prefer the levers--easier to keep the kids in check while voting.



The main thing that I do like about CT's current color in the circles and then scan the ballot system, is (as long as you have enough ballots  ) that you not only get the automated scanned vote count, but you also have a back up, actual paper hard copy of each and every ballot, should there be any issues with the machines.

Still though, the old lever style voting machines are my favorites


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> This will take awhile to shake out. And the big irony here was all that money we spent on upgrading machines...was to prevent this from happening. A lot of good that did!



Well the machines did indeed appear to work, it was the human factor (the warm blooded, non electrically powered entity that was responsible for ordering enough ballots) that had the break down in this case  :smash:  :lol:

Kind of sad to think that the registrar responsible for ordering the ballots, who was likely trying to be fiscally responsible in this time of large budget deficits by ordering a minimal amount of ballots based of past voter turns, to save the city/state a few bucks, will likely end up costing the city/state hundreds of thousands (if not millions) in likely attorney/court fees since I think we can be pretty sure that that is where this is headed


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2010)

severine said:


> We "upgraded" to coloring in circles a couple years ago. I prefer the levers--easier to keep the kids in check while voting.



We have connect the arrows.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Nov 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> We have connect the arrows.



We used to have that!  I forgot about that...

Does that mean filling-in circles is an upgrade?  It still involves a black sharpie.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 4, 2010)

why don't they just let you print one of those at home and bring it in already filled out?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> why don't they just let you print one of those at home and bring it in already filled out?



Oregon (maybe Washington) have all mail-in voting. Ballots get sent out a few weeks before the election to all registered voters and then only have to be post marked by election day. Takes a little longer to count, especially if it's close, but no one has to find time to get to the polls or stand in line. I'm sure it costs some to mail them all out, but it prob more than off-sets the cost of running hundreds of polling stations.


----------



## dmc (Nov 4, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> why don't they just let you print one of those at home and bring it in already filled out?



thats actually a good idea..


----------



## dmc (Nov 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Oregon (maybe Washington) have all mail-in voting. Ballots get sent out a few weeks before the election to all registered voters and then only have to be post marked by election day. Takes a little longer to count, especially if it's close, but no one has to find time to get to the polls or stand in line. I'm sure it costs some to mail them all out, but it prob more than off-sets the cost of running hundreds of polling stations.



The last couple elections I voted absentee - same thing kinda...

i was traveling internationally so much I didn't want to take the risk.  Turns out for the last Pres election I was in Frankfurt Germany..  So I was psyched..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> that's what happened in NH.  Senate and House passed it.  Gov Lynch vetoed it


Ours is law and was signed by our last Gov.  NJ has to implement a program.  The law stated the program was to be up and running by June.  Here we are 5 months later...and nothing is happening as the state is looking for every reason to procrastinate.  It's not even funny anymore.  

Ex.  The law say there's to be a minimum of 6 dispensaries, and the 1st 6 also need to be non-profit.  If they can't keep up with demand, for profit dispensaries will be allowed to open up.  

So at first the State wanted Rutgers to be the sole source of growing, and mmj could only be dispensed at a hospital.  

So the last proposal...ok, we'll give you 4 dispensaries, and no more then that.

Then there's the nonsense that they won't even evaluate if new medical conditions can get added for the list for at least 2 years. :roll:

Here's a link to NJ's mmj webpage: http://www.state.nj.us/health/med_marijuana.shtml


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 4, 2010)

NY switched this election from the old pull the lever system to fill in the circle sheets.  
-I used to be in and out of the machine in less than a minute.  Now it takes way longer causing a nice back up at the polling place.  
-I had a marker with no ink left in it, that had to be replaced.  
-The new paper is around 2 feet wide.  It needs to fit in the "privacy desk" that is around 1 foot wide.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 4, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> NY switched this election from the old pull the lever system to fill in the circle sheets.
> -I used to be in and out of the machine in less than a minute.  Now it takes way longer causing a nice back up at the polling place.
> -I had a marker with no ink left in it, that had to be replaced.
> -The new paper is around 2 feet wide.  It needs to fit in the "privacy desk" that is around 1 foot wide.



NY offer's no privacy in this system at all . Anyone casually walking by can and will see everything , your  # is cross- referenced with the sign in  process and probably within the actual scan report  - the whole process is Byzantine -- we live in 2010 and THIS is the BEST we can do ??

Oh Yeah , I forgot , my bad -- this IS NYS, the home of dysfunction - where's SNL  on this one ?


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> NY offer's no privacy in this system at all . Anyone casually walking by can and will see everything , your  # is cross- referenced with the sign in  process and probably within the actual scan report  - the whole process is Byzantine -- we live in 2010 and THIS is the BEST we can do ??
> 
> Oh Yeah , I forgot , my bad -- this IS NYS, the home of dysfunction - where's SNL  on this one ?



This is what we have in CT, too. You're not alone. Like I said, that was our so-called upgrade. Though I'm not sure about the # cross reference thing. A different table handed out the sheets than where I signed in.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 4, 2010)

severine said:


> This is what we have in CT, too. You're not alone. Like I said, that was our so-called upgrade. Though I'm not sure about the # cross reference thing. A different table handed out the sheets than where I signed in.



 I guess i failed to realize that CONN was as screwed up as NY  -- Gee  i thought we lead the league in bureaucratic  stupidity    . Our  pointy -headed bureaucrats are all crowing about how good this NEW system is !  Laffable but sad .


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> I guess i failed to realize that CONN was as screwed up as NY  -- Gee  i thought we lead the league in bureaucratic  stupidity    . Our  pointy -headed bureaucrats are all crowing about how good this NEW system is !  Laffable but sad .



Never got to use the lever type voting. Everywhere I've ever voted (over 24 years now) in ME, RI, and MA has had the fill in the circle or connect the arrows with varying amounts of privacy. RI made it easy for the ultra partisans with a party line option. Fill in the circle for all Democrats or all Republicans.

I don't trust the Touch Screen systems unless there is a paper record of the vote you can review. Not to mention the engineers of those things haven't spent any money on usability testing ...


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 5, 2010)

we gots electronic polls down here in pennsyltucky but you gots to go to the state store or a beer distibutor to wash your vote down! thank god election day is tuesday and not sunday....


----------



## WakeboardMom (Nov 5, 2010)

Privacy?  What am I missing?  You guys don't have a "voting booth?"  

I've been here 30 years, and we've always had to color something, either arrows or circles.  There's only one polling place.  It's in the gym of the middle school.

The school's gym is filled with little cubicle-type structures that are about 8-feet high and 4-feet wide (each).  You enter into it through a little red, white and blue curtain and inside there's a shelf/desk where you fill out your ballot.  

You walk to the end of the gym and put your ballot face down into the scanner.  If there are two sides to the ballot, there's may be an issue at that point, but otherwise it's completely private.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 5, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Privacy?  What am I missing?  You guys don't have a "voting booth?"
> 
> I've been here 30 years, and we've always had to color something, either arrows or circles.  There's only one polling place.  It's in the gym of the middle school.
> 
> ...



 Nope -- NONE of that  - just a little desk like thingy about 18 inches wide with sides raised about 24 inches , open to view over the sides or the back which is COMPLETELY open ,   The scanner is on a table with folks walking by less than 2 ft away --


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Privacy?  What am I missing?  You guys don't have a "voting booth?"
> 
> I've been here 30 years, and we've always had to color something, either arrows or circles.  There's only one polling place.  It's in the gym of the middle school.
> 
> ...



Most of us have these thingy's:


----------

